# USB Car Chargers + Cables for Passengers



## RallyCharge (Jul 25, 2017)

Have people installed them? What's been the experience? Do they get used?


----------



## RynoHawk (Mar 15, 2017)

I get mine from unclaimed lost and found at my full time job. In my experience, maybe 1 out of every 20 riders asks for a charger. However, I have an I-phone and mini USB chargers which reaches from my center console plug to the pocket behind the passenger and driver seats, so sometimes they maybe used without my knowing about it. Others have commented on their presence and not used them. I thought about getting an all in one, but am doing just fine with the free ones I find. My AUX cable is off limits and hidden in the center console arm rest.


----------



## MajorPainage (Jul 11, 2017)

I put them in the rear for passengers and hardly ever used.
MOst of the time they just got kicked and broken.


----------



## BrunoG (Mar 22, 2017)

Between 25-50% of my passengers will take advantage of a charging cable when offered. If the ride is going to be a short one I might not mention it to them.


----------



## madmoneymike5 (Jul 21, 2017)

I have a 7-seat van and a charging cable at each seat with USB-C and Lightning adapters keychained to each cable. They are high-strength ("military grade") cables that are supposed to withstand being bent 180° 20,000 times. Haven't had one break on me yet. Rough estimate is that they're used by about 80% of my passengers. Also, I developed an anti-theft "system" so they don't get stolen.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Nah, they make battery packs, for a reason.


----------



## uberRog (Jul 1, 2017)

This multi device charger greets all who venture into my back seat. It is pretty unique in that it can charge five different types of phones/tablets, and I get some good comments on it!


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

uberRog said:


> View attachment 143245
> This multi device charger greets all who venture into my back seat. It is pretty unique in that it can charge five different types of phones/tablets, and I get some good comments on it!


You forgot the red carpet.


----------



## EcoboostMKS (Nov 6, 2015)

Why would you provide anything to these cheap customers? For the possibility of a $1 or $2 tip? For uberx prices, just drive from A to B. Don't spend a dime on any "extras" unless it's for yourself.


----------



## uberRog (Jul 1, 2017)

EcoboostMKS said:


> Why would you provide anything to these cheap customers? For the possibility of a $1 or $2 tip? For uberx prices, just drive from A to B. Don't spend a dime on any "extras" unless it's for yourself.


I didn't spend a dime. The charger was a bit of free schwag I got from my previous employer, and it comes in handy sometimes. Geez, lighten up, Francis!


----------



## Robertk (Jun 8, 2015)

over 2000 rides, I've been asked for a charger maybe 5 times total. 

I'm glad to loan my android cable but I've never bought an apple one. I tell pax that it was stolen a few days ago. 

The aux cable has gotten used 3 times in all those rides.


----------

